
Yahoo Sunsetting Delicious? - doki_pen
http://yfrog.com/h3z89p
======
adulau
I can't believe it. I have also an account on pinboard.in but I'm really
missing the for: feature available in del.icio.us. When you want to share urls
with colleague, del.icio.us works very well especially if you have to discuss
a topic and use del.icio.us as common sharing tool. It's a sad day if the news
is confirmed.

